# Sigismund Thalberg. The Austrian hands of God.



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I opened this thread, after I've red the INDEX with the composers, where I saw that the name of this great Austrian pianist and composer absents. If we already have a thread for him and simply the admins forgot to include his name into the INDEX, my deepest apologies for the inconvenience. Please delete this thread at once. I will write nothing more here, till the moment I'll be sure that I didn't make a double. 


PS. If someone from our senior fellow users knows something, can write briefly a YES (this means delete it) or NO (this means keep it) Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You can find it yourself, go to the main page, use the advance search. I did it for you and found it, only one old thread from 2009.

https://www.talkclassical.com/8256-thalberg-chopin-piano-concertos.html?highlight=Sigismond+Thalberg

See the small difference in the first name, o instead of u.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

*Thanks a lot! *

This means that it isn't an entry from him in our Guestbook and his name isn't among the other composers names. I'm not in a harry. I shall wait and then I can start to write in this thread for a composer I consider myself an expert.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dimace said:


> *Thanks a lot! *
> 
> This means that it isn't an entry from him in our Guestbook and his name isn't among the other composers names. I'm not in a harry. I shall wait and then I can start to write in this thread for a composer I consider myself an expert.


I found his recording of his opera paraphrases,( Naxos) spin them later today, thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> I found his recording of his opera paraphrases,( Naxos) spin them later today, thanks you for the reminder.


I have them in their first issue (Marco Polo). Naturally, with the one and only, *Francesco Nicolosi of Naples*. The man who revived the Great Austrian and gave him, like a present from he God, to the world. I was sure that you would had the Thalberg in your collection, because of your fine musical taste, for which, if you remember, I wrote in an other post of mine. I'm also sure, that in this top forum, they are many more friends capable to appreciate the best romantic music ever composed* (you can not make a gut transcription or paraphrase, if you aren't a big composer) for the 88 keys, and its Prophet, Francesco Nicolosi.

*Together with (his friend and big rival) Liszt.


----------

